# Mudhole



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone ever purchase anything from them ? Any advice ?

Thanks !


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch Shipping $

$1.45 Decal cost $4.95 to ship!

For Rodbuilding supplies try Acidrod.com or Fishstix4ru.com


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ditto on that. I try to steer clear of mudhole anymore becuase of shipping. I've bought guides from acid rod for a few cents more and save many bones on shipping.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Over the years, I'm sure I've purchased a few thousand dollars worth of stuff from them and I've never had any trouble. They have the largest stock of rod building supplies in existance by far. I have a few other suppliers I use for certain items that they don't carry but Mudhole has always had good prices and almost always had what I needed in stock.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Always great service..My last order was placed on a Sunday evening..had my reelseat bonding on Wednsday evening. Small orders can be expensive to ship..but the selection is hard to beat.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Mudhole has items that other suppliers do not have and it's very convenient to order all the things I need from one vendor.

As far as the shipping goes, if you're ordering a very small item, call them and tell them of your concern about the shipping charges. I did that recently with a winding check and a $1.65 item ended up costing me a total of $2.95 with the postage.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I e-mailed them about Shipping on that $1.45 Decal, $4.95 was the Answer from Mudhole


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Shipping is not always about actual postage cost they have to pay someone to pull the item out of stock package it, print labels, etc. Then you also have the cost of the packaging materials too. Most companies ship for what there actual expenses are or less they do not make money on it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I do take issue with mudhole's shipping policy, the more you spend the more the shipping charges. SInce when does a $150.00 set of guides cost any more to pull, package, and ship than a $20.00 set of guides.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The shipping deal is exactly why I don't order from them. I usually just drive up to FishSticks or order from AcidRod if FS doesn't have what I need. I have heard that you can call Mudhole and that they'll work with you, but IMHO that only works if you have a wholesale account with them. The average rod builder who is just ordering parts here and there isn't going to get a break.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

a phone call to mudhole will usually solve the shipping problems you guys have.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I ordered some x-flock from them this week. Good prices, $13 for 2'.

Shipped fast, 2 days when they said 3-7. But I think that $8.64 in shipping is a little much.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> a phone call to mudhole will usually solve the shipping problems you guys have.


Agreed a phone call can help, but that policy is designed to make you take the effort, I have a wholesale account with them and have had to call them from time to time. I'm not interested in having to call to "negotiate" shipping policy most of the time, and for the casual buyer it's even more important, one time I clicked on an ad of theirs in my e-mail box that purported to offer "free" over night shipping. Later got the bill for $30.00 in shipping on a $10.00 order. Called and was told I "missed" the deadline for "free" shipping. I would never use over night shipping if I had to pay for it !!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i dun remember about the shipping but, i literally saw the delivery guy walkin towards the house, then i hear a thump, i went out to look and i see something leakin, that postman threw my package and broke the permagloss bottle, it got on everything, even in the zip locks. 
anyways called up mudhole right away, and they had another package sent out right away. they also did a better job of making the glass bottle safe.


----------

